# Spray Gun?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*Any one had luck painting large areas with spray guns and if so which brand?*
*Toad*


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

How big an area? I painted the house with a Wagner Spray gun--easy to spray thick house paint. I have a "detail" automotive spray gun from Harbor Freight, but I prefer my Pacche external mix airbrush for my models, easier to control and it will put our plenty of paint without obscuring the fine detail, I just use the large bottles (3 oz I think). 

Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its all a pain, I just came back in from 2nd coating a 50 box car. takes me 1 hour to get the &^%&%&%&^&(%$%$^*gun to work even after I "thought" I cleaned it good before. 
Long live spray cans.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

*2 steel awnings (one small and other comes off the three car garage) and propane tank.*
*Toad*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 11/04/2008 7:17 PM
*2 steel awnings (one small and other comes off the three car garage) and propane tank.*
*Toad*



 
 
 
This is a train forum rite??????   or did i go to DYI network....... jeeeeeeez come on....
Nick


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. That would take a lot of rattle cans.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

My suggestion is to find yourself one of two things, A: Find a good commercial paint sprayer for painting homes. Then you can purchase paint at your local Hardware store. B: If your looking to put down a car like finish, buy yourself a pressure pot type gun. You can load 2 gallons of paint in some. It really depends on what kind of paint you want to shoot. Im gonna guess that you want to shoot waterbased home type paint, so I would suggest you go with A (above). There is a really good sprayer at Sears. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03015599000P?vName=Tools&cName=Paint+%26+Accessories&sName=Power+Painting"]http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03015599000P?vName=Tools&cName=Paint+%26+Accessories&sName=Power+Painting[/URL]


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

*It is oil base used at chemical plants to last.*
*Toad*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 11/04/2008 8:30 PM
Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 11/04/2008 7:17 PM
*2 steel awnings (one small and other comes off the three car garage) and propane tank.*
*Toad*






This is a train forum rite?????? or did i go to DYI network....... jeeeeeeez come on....
Nick





*Nick,*
*Seeing how your young, you must think how else could I use this before flaming someone.*
*1) Tressle Bents*
*2) Any Bridge*
*3) Cribbing*
*4) Last coat on a house/station/etc.*
*5) Paint the Train Shead/your office*
*6) etc.....*
*Get it now?*
*Toad*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sesh1975*
*This is one I was thinking of but was waiting for Brands, etc........*
*Campbell Hausfeld HVLP Spray Gun*
*Toad*


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 11/05/2008 7:01 AM
Hmm. That would take a lot of rattle cans.


*Dude,*
*How many you figure







*
*Toad*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Toad, 
The wagner and other comercial spayers that are used are low pressure high flow. This saves a lot on paint when you're painting large objects. A regular paint gun, like you 
use for models or cabinets is a higher pressure, usually up to 30 psi. 
I really don't like spraying at 30 psi; the lower the pressure the smoother the finish and the easier to prevent orange peel and over spray (that rough stuff). I try to spray at no more 
than 24 psi. 
The tip of the sprayer on the low pressure high flow guns is also too wide for models. While you would be saving on paint for bigger projects like rooms, houses and patios, 
you'd be waisting it on smaller objects like a loco shell or a box car. I've never painted an automobile, but I imagine the same would be true for painting an auto because it has 
so many curved and angled surfaces the wider tip would just be a problem. 
I would have to say also that I don't like the wagner, but I am biased because I have used the better low pressure hi flow systems on the job and that spoiled me. You may want to 
check into renting the equipment. 
I have 3 air guns. One is for a one quart can and is ideal for spraying laquer on cabinets and the other is a bagger airbrush which is better for models.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh,,, yeah, and the other is designed specifically for spraying gel coats on fiberglass boats.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a cheap Harbour Freight HVLP spray gun. It works great. It's amazing how little overspray there is with this gun. The Campbell Hausfield gun looks like a good one.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, 
It can't be worse the wagner and it's probably a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

That Campbell will work just fine. I have a HVLP that i picked up from Harbor Frieght about 8 years ago. I have sprayed a ton of automotive paints with it. The good thing about the gun i have is it came with a large tip so you can shoot a little thicker paint with it. Check out Harbor online you might find something that will work for you and it will be much cheaper then a box store.


----------

